# Irish Rail - Pre-booked train



## Daddy (16 Jul 2014)

Just wondering if anyone knows how strict Irish Rail are on pre-booked trains and missing the train and hopping on the next one.

I have flight booked back to Dublin and reckon I could miss my intended booked train by 15 mins or so and will have to take the next one.

Can I get on the next train with my ticket I have purchased or will I definitely have to pay a penalty.    What if the plane was late thereby the intended trainj ourney I could'nt make
and would have to take the next one.

Thanks


----------



## Sunny (16 Jul 2014)

Daddy said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows how strict Irish Rail are on pre-booked trains and missing the train and hopping on the next one.
> 
> I have flight booked back to Dublin and reckon I could miss my intended booked train by 15 mins or so and will have to take the next one.
> 
> ...


 
You might have to pay a small bit extra. Just explain the situation and see how you get on. They really couldn't care less about your plane being late. Do you think Ryanair will let you off if your train is late?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Jul 2014)

Hi Daddy

They charge an extra €10 for changing your ticket (on Cork to Dublin route anyway) 

It is still a lot cheaper than just buying a ticket when you arrive in the station.


----------



## Daddy (16 Jul 2014)

Thanks.

I would hope to get away with it though and just go through the scanner.

That's why I'm wondering has anyone out there experienced leniency or just plain got away with it.

The better course of action may be to say nothing I'm thinking.


----------



## Sunny (16 Jul 2014)

Daddy said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I would hope to get away with it though and just go through the scanner.
> 
> ...


 
Most trains still have ticket inspectors as far as I know. I know I have been asked anytime I used the service. It's your decision but for the sake of €10, I think I know what I would be doing.....


----------



## STEINER (16 Jul 2014)

Don't chance boarding without a valid ticket.  The inspectors have heard all the excuses before and it is cheaper to amend rather than face paying a fine.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Jul 2014)

Agree fully.

On my last trip back from Cork, I went to the ticket office and offered her a €10.  She looked at my ticket, and said that I didn't need to pay a surcharge. Not sure why. 

The Ticket Inspector was not happy. However, I told him that I had tried to pay the €10 and he accepted it. 

Brendan


----------



## Daddy (16 Jul 2014)

Thanks.

You got away then Brendan.  I can try that line if i miss the train.


----------



## dereko1969 (16 Jul 2014)

It's that sort of attitude that fecks things up for everyone and will lead to Irish Rail withdrawing the reasonable approach they currently take, but as long as you save your tenner then it's alright!

Mé Féiner.


----------



## Daddy (16 Jul 2014)

Actually, based on the link above, I believe I can cancel the booking and get 80% refunded.

That will save me a few bob.

ticket price € 30 less 80% refunded = cost € 6

So instead of paying 10 I can pay six.


----------



## Daddy (16 Jul 2014)

Dereko:

Sure I'm sure you have never tried to bend the rules ever in your lifetime.

After it's not like I'm hopping on Luas's every day like some people and paying zilch.


----------



## dereko1969 (16 Jul 2014)

Daddy said:


> Dereko:
> 
> Sure I'm sure you have never tried to bend the rules ever in your lifetime.
> 
> *After it's not like I'm hopping on Luas's every day like some people and paying zilch.*



That's a great, well-reasoned argument.


----------



## Daddy (16 Jul 2014)

I'll sign off now and thanks for your help 'Dereko' excluded.


----------



## twofor1 (16 Jul 2014)

Daddy said:


> Actually, based on the link above, I believe I can cancel the booking and get 80% refunded.


 

If you are under time pressure to catch your train and Irish Rail will refund you €24, why not get an Aircoach direct from the airport to Cork for €20, you won’t have the transfer cost getting to Heuston either.


http://www.aircoach.ie/timetables/route-704-x-cork-dublin-city-dublin-airport-express


----------



## AgathaC (18 Jul 2014)

I changed mine one time from Belfast, for what was around the equivalent of a tenner. The guy working there was so nice, he was almost apologising at having to charge. It was well worth it to me, at the time, as I needed to get back earlier than planned.


----------

